# General > Upcoming Events >  Field Days

## Three O'Three

Field days, worth going this year? Last years wasn't that great. Heard Jacinda got some verbal abuse while leaving?

----------


## 7mmwsm

I went yesterday. Was pretty quiet. A lot of empty sites.
Had lunch and smokos at Ballance and just wandered around. Same old really.

----------


## XR500

Was there today. About 25% foot traffic of a typical mid winter fieldays. Pretty jack of them to be charging exhibitors the wintertime price for a show run in the heart of Farmer busy time season.

But the positive, you didn't spend half an hour in a traffic jam to get in, and didn't have to spend hours barging through crowded dirt streets to squeeze yourself into crowded sites. 

Humping and Fisting was clothes only. didn't even see a knife on show :Zomg: 

Got to talk to the farm forestry gurus for an hour without having to worry about hogging their time, so that was cool.

Pricks wouldn't take cash in the big fieldays run food and grog tent. But all the mum and dad food trailers did, so they got my $$

Bloody good boutique food and alcohol distillers stands in the South Eastern most covered building. You could get a proper feed and pissed just by circulating the place twice :Thumbsup: 

Overall it was a C+

----------


## Three O'Three

I'm thinking of going Saturday pending on weather, not having to barge through crowds sounds good.

----------


## tiroahunta

Picking Saturday will be the busy days. Townies will show up. Wont be going myself.

 Im only farm staff but still got shit to do. 

Got 138 ha of silage being cut(contractors) today, boss has spikers to velvet plus help cut some trees at local school

Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk

----------


## NZ32

Went yesterday, definitely quiet but good not having the traffic compared to last year. Lots of stalls didn't have much on offer but still better than a day at work. The powertool tents were good

----------

